# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  كود خصم كبير جدا علي موقع نون.كوم

## فهمي سامر

*فرصة رائعه لكل اهلنا في الخليج ..جايب لكم اكواد تخصم خصم كبير جدا*
* علي  موقع نون.كوم  www.noon.com  .. 
*
*استعمل الكود( LLDL ) للحصول علي الخصم*
*  واشتر كل اللي نفسك فيه بارخص سعر في المملكة ..*
* الكود ساري حتي نفاذ  الكميات*
*
**
*
*
*

----------

